# The Crystal Needle (5 STAR Fun Read!!)



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069DS694

300 years ago, in the dark shadow of the Salem witch trials, two kind stitching witches founded the city of Featherville as a haven for the unfortunate victims of the witch hunts. Soon after Featherville's founding a father and his three children arrive seeking a safe home. They are not human, but Kitsune, a magical fox people from Japan. Their story, and the loss of their mother to hunters, tugs at the hearts of the sisters. Elsabethe comforts them, but Adel becomes angry. She uses her magic to avenge the Kitsune against the humans who had hurt them. After tasting vengeance, she begins to desire dominion over man. In her lust for power she destroys the father of the Kitsune and curses his children. Adel is ultimately magically imprisoned by her sister in the forest nearby so that she can do no more harm. But, the seal is not eternal.
300 years later fate begins to move. A family takes up residence in Adels old home and finds a friend in the little old lady living next door, Elsabethe. This family has one son, a 19 year old boy who happens to enjoy embroidery. Joseph is flirtatious, kind, and pretty good on his feet. He becomes close to Allison, the cursed Kitsune girl. Unaware of her true identity, he comes face to face with the reality when Adel makes a terrible and triumphant return. Together, they must find a way to defeat her, saving Featherville and the whole world from the wrath of the Obsidian needle.

Price: 2.99

Also avaiable on Prime for lending.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Daniel,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Would love some more tags and reviews on the UK Amazon page for this book.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

I am embarrassed by some of the good reviews. I hope to live up to their assessments of my book in my future writing. Check it out and enjoy. Give it a like and help me get the likes over 100. Happy reading.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Have had a lot of people from the New England area interested in this book recently. I wonder what they think of my fictional New England town of Featherville?


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Check out the new cover art. It suits the book better than what I had before.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Better get your copy of this now, another will be coming out in November.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

It is official. The Crystal Needle is down to $0.99 on Amazon. This promotional price will be available from 9/15-10/15. Get your copy today. Tell your friends, tweet your followers, blog to your readers, the one month sale starts today!!!


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

The print copy will be available soon. Watch for it.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

First: The print version is available now . http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Needle-Daniel-J-Peyton/dp/1479339318/ref=la_B006C986D6_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350089660&sr=1-1

Second: The ebook is still only 99 cents, but only for a few more days. Get your copy today.

Third: Great new review on the book. This one made my day.

Happy reading everyone


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Time to get your copy if you haven't already. The second book comes out in a few weeks.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

The print book is 36% off, and the ebook is 75% off. Get your copy today. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069DS694


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

The Christmas story is just one week away!!   

Grab yourself a copy of The Crystal Needle today so that you can be ready for a fun Christmas fantasy.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

The second book is out, I am happy to report that it is already selling well. If you haven't gotten into The Crystal Needle, you should. Grab a copy on Kindle or in print and enjoy it over the holiday. If you finish in time, you can enjoy the follow up novella, The Crystal Needle: A Christmas To Remember. A fun holiday story that will get you in the Christmas mood.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Books are gifts that can be opened over and over. Give that fantasy fan in your life the gift of a fun book. Check out The Crystal Needle in print, available at most online retailers.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

I will be doing some book signing in Knoxville next year, probably January or February. If you are in the area, look for me.

If you want to get a great gift for a that fantasy fan in the family, look no further than The Crystal Needle: http://tinyurl.com/c3olst8


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Right now you have the chance to win 1 copy each of The Crystal Needle & The Crystal Needle: A Christmas to Remember. Both will be print versions. ALSO, you will win two different signed prints of my artwork. Check out this link, join, play, WIN!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4435511760940&set=oa.295436877224336&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone in the Knoxville/East Tennessee area: I will be at Panera Bread on Janurary 22nd from 3pm-5pm signing books. Come on by and see me. 

Panera Bread
205 North Peters Road


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow (1/13-1/14) The Crystal Needle is only 99 cents on Kindle. Get your copy today, if you have already got a copy, pick one up as a gift for a friend you know who'll love it.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Just thought I would drop a reminder that my book is available through Amazon Prime as well as in print and basic ebook.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

A sketch I did while on vacation.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

If you are looking for some new books to read and would like to help out charity, check out this Facebook event. The Crystal Needle is one of the featured books, along with many other great reads. Come on by and have fun. I am donating 100% of my profits from The Crystal Needle and The Crystal Needle: A Christmas to Remember from today.

https://www.facebook.com/events/485963738123325/permalink/492805904105775/?comment_id=492817770771255&offset=0&total_comments=3&notif_t=plan_mall_activity


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Check out the FaceBook page for the Crystal Needle. Go on by and give it a like. I like to post about the book, and other items about other books I am working on or have published. Share with your friends and help this poor author out.

https://www.facebook.com/TheCrystalNeedle


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069DS694

Check out the new bookcover for The Crystal Needle. I believe it suits the story a lot better.


----------

